# Very cool Masonic T-shirt



## Jacob Johnson

Hey guys, just thought I would share this with you. 

http://shirthack.com/products/memento-mori

The company is owned by, and the shirt was designed by a Texas Mason. I think it looks really nice, so I already ordered mine! Check it out and let us know what you think!

BTW: if you can't see it clearly, behind the design on the shirt, in light lettering, is the "Vouchsafe" prayer from the monitor.


----------



## Michaelstedman81

That is a pretty cool shirt.  I am weary at times about ordering things from a site that I haven't heard of before.  So, if you wouldn't mind, can you do me a favor and let me know when you get yours in and what you think about it?  I really like the design of that shirt and will buy one in the future when I can if I find out others are pleased.


----------



## Jacob Johnson

absolutely. I'll try and post a picture and my thoughts when it gets in.


----------



## Jacob Johnson

well, it took a little while for them to get enough orders to ship out, but it came in today! I'll get a picture of it in a little bit here. It looks great, it's super soft, and no tags to bother ya.


----------



## M.Prejean

Just ordered one!


----------



## M.Prejean

Well, it took Jacob 1 month to receive his, and its been two months for me so far and the clock's still ticking.
There's the pattern brother Stedman.


----------



## tmcguire

I think it is important, especially when ordering apparel online, to take note if the image of the shirt is a photograph  rather than a digital image. Even this site has no real inventory. http://www.christwear.com/sanctify-guys-christian-t-shirts.html each shirt is the same with a different color and artwork overlay. T-Shirt templates are a dime a dozen. http://arsenal.gomedia.us/templates.html

An actual product photo can give so much more confidence when ordering. I took photos of our shirt to more or less prove in a passive way that the product actually exists. https://www.fossilbluff.com/products/Collegiate-Freemason-TShirt.html

-Tom


----------

